

Step by step guide for installing LAMP stack on AWS EC2 instance - Chirag
http://chiragchamoli.com/2012/07/step-by-step-guide-for-installing-lamp-stack-on-aws-ec2-instance/

======
kennu
You should never, ever install EC2 servers like this, unless they're meant for
temporary testing. When the EC2 instance terminates (and it will, eventually)
your server goes down and all your data stored on the ephemeral disk is gone.

What you need to do instead is setup an auto-scaling group that automatically
launches a new EC2 instance to replace the terminated one. You also need to
set up boot scripts that automatically configure the newly launched instance
to run your app, or alternatively create a custom AMI image that's
preconfigured to run it on boot.

And if you store stateful data (like the MySQL in LAMP), you need to setup
boot scripts to attach a EBS volume to store the data on. Or alternatively
just use RDS which does it for you.

------
richo
Seriously? This needs to be on HN?

